# EDC at Knockhill



## Triple HHH (Dec 21, 2006)

haven't posted on here for a while but thought id start again by showing yous some pictures i took this year using my Kodak Z740 camera (i will upgrade to DSLR soon)


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Christ!! They're amazing pictures. well done :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Fine pictures there fella! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Brilliant pictures


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking stuff, love the panned shots, the blurred background and wheels really give an impression of speed :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome pics... cant fault any of them... you can really feel the speed in every single one.


----------



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

Brilliant shots, Why bother spending loads upgrading.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

im in the background of one of them taking a picture lol

so funny


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

great photos the 4th and 5th photo is my mate mike in his e30


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome pics dude!
Nice name too!:thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice to. What shutter speed are the panned shots? 1/125sec... even 1/60sec
Great results :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

dori dori :thumb::thumb: get in !! 

awsome pics matey :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just noticed this post, great pics from a top day. I was with the MLR watching/photographing the time attack, but I did get a few of the drifters, here's one of my fav's:


----------

